# s'abstenir de + nom



## Thomas1

J'hesite entre :
_Pendant le careme il s'abstient de tabac et d'alcool._
et
_Pendant le carême il s'abstient du tabac et de l'alcool._

Laquelle est correcte ?
Il s'agit d'une abstention complete. Je sais que l'article defini peut désigner une sorte de complicité, par exemple :
J'aime les poissons. = J'aime tout les poissons.

Mais je n'en suis pas sûr dans ce cas-ci.

Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## Xence

Pourquoi ne pas dire:

_Pendant le carême, il s'abstient de fumer et de consommer de l'alcool_ ?


----------



## Thomas1

Parce que c'est une exercice et je ne peux pas le changer. Et en plus je veux savoir la réponse. 

Thomas


----------



## geostan

Thomas1 said:


> J'hesite entre :
> _Pendant le careme il s'abstient de tabac et d'alcool._
> et
> _Pendant le carême il s'abstient du tabac et de l'alcool._
> 
> Laquelle est correcte ?
> Il s'agit d'une abstention complete. Je sais que l'article defini peut désigner une sorte de complicité, par exemple :
> J'aime les poissons. = J'aime tout les poissons.
> 
> Mais je n'en suis pas sûr dans ce cas-ci.
> 
> Merci d'avance,
> Thomas


----------



## Silverspirit

Je trouve que c’est une très bonne question que vous nous posez ! 
“S’abstenir” accompagné d’un complément (un nom ou un infinitif) doit être suivi de la préposition “de”. 
Le tabac et l’alcool sont des substances qu’on ne peut pas quantifier, alors il est nécessaire d’utiliser des articles partitifs “du” pour un nom masculin (comme tabac), “de la” pour un nom féminin et "de l' " pour un mot commençant par une voyelle (comme alcool).

_Pendant le carême il s'abstient du tabac et de l'alcool._


----------



## geostan

Silverspirit said:


> Je trouve que c’est une très bonne question que vous nous posez !
> “S’abstenir” accompagné d’un complément (un nom ou un infinitif) doit être suivi de la préposition “de”.
> Le tabac et l’alcool sont des substances qu’on ne peut pas quantifier, alors il est nécessaire d’utiliser des articles partitifs “du” pour un nom masculin (comme tabac), “de la” pour un nom féminin et "de l' " pour un mot commençant par une voyelle (comme alcool).
> 
> _Pendant le carême il s'abstient du tabac et de l'alcool._



Ta phrase est correcte, mais ton analyse ne l'est pas. Il ne s'agit pas de l'article parttif, mais de l'article défini suivant la préposition _de_.


----------



## Thomas1

Alors, c'est la même usage de l'article defini comme dans mon exemple ?
_J'aime les poissons. = J'aime tout les poissons._
Et je pense qu'on peut également dire :
_J'aime le poisson._ pour être plus exact, non ?

Thomas


----------



## geostan

un 





Thomas1 said:


> Alors, c'est l*e* même usage de l'article défini comme dans mon exemple ?
> _J'aime les poissons. = J'aime tou*s* les poissons._
> Et je pense qu'on peut également dire :
> _J'aime le poisson._ pour être plus exact, non ?
> 
> Thomas



J'aime (tous) les poissons  [Ce sont des habitants des eaux]
J'aime le poisson [C'est un aliment] OU [J'aime ce poisson en particulier]


Cheers!


----------



## janpol

tu parles d'"abstention", Thomas, le mot "abstinence" conviendrait mieux.


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour,
En atendant l'avis de spécialiste, ce que je dirais : _Pendant le carême il s'abstient *de* tabac et *d'*alcool._


----------



## June Apple

Pour moi, c'est "s'abstenir de tabac et d'alcool". Il me paraît étrange de rajouter un article. En prenant d'autres exemples, on "s'abstient de nourriture" (et non "de la nourriture"). Plus évident encore, je suppose qu'il ne vous viendrait pas à l'idée de vous "abstenir des commentaires", mais bien entendu de vous "abstenir de commentaires".


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis d'accord avec janpol, pour ce qui est d'abstinence.  Et comme Lezert, je dirais _*de *tabac et *d'*alcool _

Si ce n'était pas un exercice, je dirais plutôt que s'abstient : _il fait abstinence de tabac et d'alcool._   Comme je dirais _faire abstinence de vin durant la grossesse/de viande le vendredi _ et non _du/de la_ 

Je ne suis donc vraiment pas convaincue qu'on doive dire _s'abstient *du* tabac et *de l'*alcool._

Edit : je n'avais pas lu le post de June Apple.  Je pense comme toi.


----------



## geostan

June Apple said:


> Pour moi, c'est "s'abstenir de tabac et d'alcool". Il me paraît étrange de rajouter un article. En prenant d'autres exemples, on "s'abstient de nourriture" (et non "de la nourriture"). Plus évident encore, je suppose qu'il ne vous viendrait pas à l'idée de vous "abstenir des commentaires", mais bien entendu de vous "abstenir de commentaires".



En effet, je dirais _s'abstenir de commentaires, _et en employant un verbe, on dirait _s'abstenir de boire du vin_. L'idée est partitive. Donc, je suppose qu'on devrait dire: _s'abstenir de (tout) vin. 

_Ce qu'on apprend en lisant ces forums!

Cheers!


----------



## janpol

j'admets que la structure "s'abstenir + nom" est correcte et je dirais "s'abstenir de tabac et d'alcool" mais, spontanément, je préfèrerais employer "s'abstenir + verbe", et, dans  ce cas précis, des verbes sans COD : s'abstenir de fumer et de boire" car on sait que, dans cet emploi absolu du verbe "boire", c'est "de l'alcool" qui est sous entendu, comme il l'est quand nous disons : "X boit". Il ne saurait s'agir d'eau dont nous savons qu'elle est indispensable à la vie...


----------



## itka

janpol said:


> j'admets que la structure "s'abstenir + nom" est correcte et je dirais "s'abstenir de tabac et d'alcool" mais, spontanément, je préfèrerais employer "s'abstenir + verbe", et, dans  ce cas précis, des verbes sans COD : s'abstenir de fumer et de boire" car on sait que, dans cet emploi absolu du verbe "boire", c'est "de l'alcool" qui est sous entendu, comme il l'est quand nous disons : "X boit". Il ne saurait s'agir d'eau dont nous savons qu'elle est indispensable à la vie...



Bien d'accord ! 
... et je me demande depuis le début de ce fil pourquoi vous vous torturez les méninges pour trouver une formulation qu'on n'irait jamais chercher... Spontanément, il me semble que tout francophone dirait _"il s'abstient de fumer et de boire"..._
A quoi bon les exercices qui portent sur des phrases pareillement alambiquées ?


----------



## Thomas1

Alors,
_Pendant le carême il s'abstient de tabac et d'alcool._
est la réponse dans ce cas-ci.

Une question supplémentaire :
Est-ce que 
_Pendant le carême il s'abstient du tabac et de l'alcool._
marcherait dans un cas où il serait compris de quel tabac et de quel alcool s'agit, par exemple : _fournis par Karine._ ?

Thomas


----------



## bopli

Thomas1 said:


> Alors,
> _Pendant le carême il s'abstient de tabac et d'alcool._
> est la réponse dans ce cas-ci.
> 
> >> oui
> 
> Une question supplémentaire :
> Est-ce que
> _Pendant le carême il s'abstient du tabac et de l'alcool.
> _marcherait dans un cas où il serait compris de quel tabac et de quel alcool s'agit, par exemple : _fournis par Karine._ ?
> 
> >> oui, dès lors qu'on les qualifie... e.g. _il s'abstient du tabac et de l'alcool que lui fournissait/fournit Karine_ (c'est un tabac 'particulier' et non le tabac de manière générale)
> 
> Thomas



Note : je partage l'avis général - la tournure _s'abstenir + de + verbe_ me semble plus courante ici, mais bon... _s'abstenir + de + nom_ est tout à fait correct aussi...


----------



## tilt

Mon grain de sel...

J'ai, comme plusieurs, tiqué à la lecture de _s'abstenir de/du tabac_, pourtant je dis facilement _s'abstenir de commentaire_ moi aussi. Après y avoir bien réfléchi, je me dis que _s'abstenir de + nom_ me paraît acceptable quand il sous-entend le verbe _faire_. Le CNRTL, d'ailleurs, mentionne cette interprétation :


> Certains emplois où le compl. d'obj. est un subst. abstr. peuvent être interprétés comme des brachylogies avec ell. du verbe faire : _s'abstenir d'une démarche_ (ex. 6) = - de _faire_ une démarche; _s'abstenir du mal_ (ex. 7) = - de _faire_ le mal (opposé à _faire le bien_); d'où l'expr. usuelle : _s'abstenir de tout commentaire_ = - de _faire _un commentaire.


En dehors de ces cas, je trouve préférable de privilégier _s'abstenir de + verbe_.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Geostan, you had it wrong!...


Thomas1 said:


> _Pendant le car*ê*me il s'abstient de tabac et d'alcool ._
> et
> _Pendant le carême il s'abstient du tabac et de l'alcool ._


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> En dehors de ces cas, je trouve préférable de privilégier _s'abstenir de + verbe_.


  Bien d'accord.  Ou alors - comme je l'ai dit plus haut - _faire abstinence de + nom _ (peut-être moins commun).


----------



## itka

Je m'abstiendrai, comme Tilt, de tout commentaire !


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Je m'abstiendrai, comme Tilt, de tout commentaire !


Et comme Céline, je lirai entre les lignes que tu ne dirais pas _faire abstinence_.  Comme on apprenait au petit catéchisme.


----------



## itka

> je lirai entre les lignes que tu ne dirais pas _faire abstinence_.  Comme on apprenait au petit catéchisme.



Je n'en ai pas bien l'usage !  Mais ça se dit bien chez nous, dans un contexte religieux et sans complément du tout.

_faire abstinence_, tout court, signifie en gros "faire le carême". Catholique, je veux dire, c'est à dire manger du poisson au lieu de viande, ne pas s'empiffrer, etc.


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> Je n'en ai pas bien l'usage !  Mais ça se dit bien chez nous, dans un contexte religieux et sans complément du tout.
> 
> _faire abstinence_, tout court, signifie en gros "faire le carême". Catholique, je veux dire, c'est à dire manger du poisson au lieu de viande, ne pas s'empiffrer, etc.


Oui, enfin, le voeu d'_abstinence _de certains religieux, y compris catholiques, concerne certes la chair mais pas celle qui se mange.


----------



## Nicomon

Je vous demanderais, messieurs dames, de vous abstenir d'ironie. Thomas a bien parlé de carême. 

Est-ce que ces phrases vous choquent?  Ou c'est « faire abstinence » qui ne va pas?

La sensation de frustration qui accompagne l'abstinence de tabac incite au grignotage, habituellement de sucreries.

Le dosage du CO se fait après 24 h d'abstinence de tabac associé à un dosage de nicotine dans les urines.

Elle recommande la pratique d'une vie saine, l'abstinence de tabac et d'alcool, et elle est en faveur d'une médecine naturelle et préventive. 

Homologué cette année par Santé Canada, ce médicament permet de soutenir avec efficacité et en toute sécurité l'abstinence d'alcool.

Ce que je tentais de dire, c'est que je privilégie « s'abstenir de » + verbe.   Mais que si je devais remplacer le verbe par un nom, alors je dirais « faire abstinence de » plutôt que « s'abstenir de » + nom.


----------

